# Megavol



## no-worries88 (Apr 27, 2008)

is it as good as it claims?

Any past/current users?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Very similar to s-drol/h-drol I think loads of water bloat with both so I would think this would be the same.

I've used h-drol put on loads of bulk and then lost the lot good fun tho!!!!

I looked like a American wrestler lol.


----------



## no-worries88 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol reason i ask is a close friend has been using it for just shy of 3 weeks and its really noticeable. Not really that interested in using it myself as ive only just got back into training (broke my hand) so just getting built back up again for now.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I put on 12Ib in 4 weeks with h-drol that more than I put on with dbol at 50mg a day.

Like I said alot of wot he is carrying will be water tho.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

its good had great results with one of the better ph's iv tried.


----------



## no-worries88 (Apr 27, 2008)

Which is the best one?


----------

